# BIG E for sale on ebay



## rooney

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2005...20399?pt=Power_Motorboats&hash=item27ca8f67cf


----------



## ChampT22

Capacities
Fuel Oil 6,745 USG I'am out.


----------



## tipitina

That's pretty dang cool though! Thx for posting


----------



## fishtruck

I bid $12.00


----------



## luna sea II

I'll go $20


----------



## [email protected]

I guess you can buy anything on ebay, It would be nice if it stays on the texas coast


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

I was going to up the bid to $35.00 but I heard some dude named Isaac just bought it.

AGF


----------



## mad marlin

it looks like one those ebay scams to me,,,but again what do I know ?

check this out the same seller selling the vessel quicksilvermarketing

http://www.ripoffreport.com/quicksi...ices/quicksilver-marketing-solution-4dcf1.htm


----------



## TxFig

I think I have just found my perfect BOL for when the SHTF during TEOTWAWKI! :dance:


----------



## z-bird1970

Wow just to think I took my wife and kids on their first offshore fishing trips on that boat. Not to mention the hours I have spent leaning over the rail on that boat....


----------



## c1

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I was going to up the bid to $35.00 but I heard some dude named Isaac just bought it.
> 
> AGF


That offer of $35 may cost you $1,000,000 in no time. Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Hummmmm. Sell the Booby Trap... Buy Big E ... Get my swordfish com. ticket. Take 2coolers day dropping for small fee but we get to keep the swords... You get to keep the bil and an 8x10 pic furnished at the time of catch. Now a see a problem with the swordfish population.. Got some think to do LOL... Capt. Ahab


----------



## TunaTango

broadonrod said:


> Hummmmm. Sell the Booby Trap... Buy Big E ... Get my swordfish com. ticket. Take 2coolers day dropping for small fee but we get to keep the swords... You get to keep the bil and an 8x10 pic furnished at the time of catch. Now a see a problem with the swordfish population.. Got some think to do LOL... Capt. Ahab


Capt Ahab- There are a ton of guys wanting her back home on 360tuna. You might enjoy the thread so here ya go  I would be your first customer  Love the Big E http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f18/big-e-sale-ebay-29900/index4.html


----------



## Mont

Well, I feel for the guy that brought her down to Venice. I was hoping he was going to make a go of it there. Seems like chartering is a tough business these days.


----------



## mredman1

*Big E*

The Big E is a magnificent boat.

Crabtree and his junk science have hurt the fishing industry very badly. The head boats sit at docks, the recreational fisherman have new hobbies most of the year and the businesses located near fishing ports have less business. And now he wants to pit the 6-packs against the rec fisherman.

He needs to be fired.

Mike


----------



## mad marlin

TunaTango said:


> Capt Ahab- There are a ton of guys wanting her back home on 360tuna. You might enjoy the thread so here ya go  I would be your first customer  Love the Big E http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f18/big-e-sale-ebay-29900/index4.html


dont you want her back as well??


----------



## DMC

It says "108 customers and 8 crewmen"

I couldn't imagine having 116 people on that boat. I thought 40 was enough.


----------



## Mont

DMC said:


> It says "108 customers and 8 crewmen"
> 
> I couldn't imagine having 116 people on that boat. I thought 40 was enough.


If memory serves, it did a stint as a crew boat, hauling people back and forth to the rigs.


----------



## boom!

DMC said:


> It says "108 customers and 8 crewmen"
> 
> I couldn't imagine having 116 people on that boat. I thought 40 was enough.


I'm pretty sure that 108 would be for a day trip. I went on a 56 hr trip on it with 30 people a few years ago and there was room for 10 more that didn't sell.


----------



## mad marlin

108 is the CG max capacity for a day trip , 40 is the max capacity for overnight trips ( the boat has 40 bunks )


----------



## B-Money

A boat like that on Lake Livingston would make the locals plenty mad.


----------



## Swells

Ain't no way to make a 2.5 million dollar boat work, since the monthly note would be about $20,000 and then you pay for diesel, insurance, docking, and crew. It might work for day trips like off Venice or SPI, although there's not enough traffic to justify those remote places. Best use is probably to up the certification back to rig work on a contract for daily rates, like Mont says. Ain't no money in long-range potty boat fishin' these days.


----------

